# Spotted deer



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

As I was driving from KY though southern Oh last night I saw a very small deer which still had its spots and a larger buck that still has velvet a few miles later. 

When do deer loose their spots?


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

august

GABO


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Most will lose the spots by the September but some of the later born fawns may still have spots even into the hunting season. It just depends on whether they mother was bred early in the season last year or not.


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

3 more posts bub.............2000

GABO


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

got_a_buzz_on said:


> 3 more posts bub.............2000
> 
> GABO


 I didn't notice that. Thanks for the reminder.

Only 2 more now.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I have been seeing alot of Bucks this year, I think it will be another Banner year for us. A few years ago I taped a Albino Buck in a feild, the same night I taped 3 Bucks fighting. Its an awesome tape to watch if you can listen to me over reacting on the Tape.  

Cat Mazter

A little over 3 Months till Bow Season & Im more than ready !


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to bow hunt, but now I catfish till december, have caught alot of nice cats in late oct-nov.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

It is hard to do both, But I fish until the water freeze's over too. I alternate Days depending on the weather & cold fronts coming in. It is fun to do both at the same time, because most other hunter's arent fishing during Bow Season, at least around here they dont fish much during Deer season.

Cat Mazter


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

this year the bucks wont be as well produced as last year if you ask me. rain is needed to produce better food sources in the early summer. we have had NO RAIN. now that we get some rain.......its almost pointless. might help some but not like it would have in june and earlier this month. they still have a little growing to do but not much. rain helps the beans and the alfalfa that they eat on to produce better nutrients through the summer. last year. rained out the yingyang, and we had some big bucks. there are still going to be some really really big deer, but overall i have noticed that the deer arent sporting racks as impressive as they did last year. doesnt mean that we wont have big deer, just not as many huge ones. 

GABO


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Cat Mazter said:


> A little over 3 Months till Bow Season & Im more than ready !


 If it makes you feel better it is actually just a little over "2" months not 3.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

RWBlue said:


> As I was driving from KY though southern Oh last night I saw a very small deer which still had its spots and a larger buck that still has velvet a few miles later.
> 
> When do deer loose their spots?



I THINK THEY LOSE THIER SPOTS WHEN THEY GET OUTA LINE..


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

ARGEE said:


> I THINK THEY LOSE THIER SPOTS WHEN THEY GET OUTA LINE..


Good one Argee.  A little more practice and you could replace the original Wormdrowner   if you really wanted that distinction


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

I seen a deer early in bow season about a couple years ago that would probably have only came up to about my knees. It was with another very small deer. I doubt either of them made it past gun season.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Rain has no affect on antler growth really. It is primarily affected by age, genetics and nutrition. Whitetail deer get somthing like 80% of their water from eating plants anyway. I did not see any brown or dead plants in May, June or July.

CG


----------

